# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  πρόβλημα με CB cobra 29ltd

## jean

Καλησπέρα,  
   έχω ΚΑΙ εγώ ένα το θρυλικό cobra 29LTD...
λοιπόν, το θέμα είναι οτι το βάζω σε λειτουργεί ανοίγει αλλα δεν ακούγονται παράσιτα.. στην γέφυρα στάσιμων βλέπω οτι γίνετε εκπομπή, έβαλα λοιπόν, το 2ο cb να δω μήπως έχω θέμα με το ηχείο απλά ...αλλα το άλλο δεν λαμβάνει! η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν το ξέρω το μηχάνημα γιατί δεν το λειτούργησα ποτέ! δεν ξέρω κάν τι είναι τα περισσότερα απο αυτά πάνω στην κονσόλα...  μπορεί να κάνω εκεί κάποιο λάθος, γιαυτό βάζω και μια φωτογραφία μου!   :Smile: 
 γιαυτό λέω να αρχίσουμε απο' κει!

*δεν κάνει ούτε λήψη, και το άλλο που έχω λειτουργεί μια χαρά... το χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά! 

Ευχαριστώ!IMG_20130530_160557.jpg

----------


## GeorgeVita

Βάλε το NB/ANL στο OFF (είναι φίλτρα θορύβου λήψης), το κουμπί Squelch γύρισέ το όλο αριστερά, το CB/PA στη θέση CB (το PA είναι για χρήση με εξωτερικό μεγάφωνο ως "πλανόδιος μανάβης"), βάλε κεραία και "παίξε λίγο με το Volume. Ψάξε σε όλα τα κανάλια μήπως ακούσεις τίποτε (τουλάχιστον φύσημα) και να παρατηρείς και αν κινείται το S-meter. Αν δεν ακούς τίποτε στο μεγάφωνο, δοκίμασε εξωτερικό μεγάφωνο ή ακουστικό (πίσω έχει σχετικό βύσμα).

Οτι δεν άκουσες εσένα μπορεί να σημαίνει "πειραγμένο με extra κανάλια" τα οποία επιλέγονται με κάποιο από τα κουμπιά, λ.χ. BRT/DIM.

Αγγλικό manual: http://www.ftldist.com/media/manuals/29LTD.pdf

----------


## jean

> Βάλε το NB/ANL στο OFF (είναι φίλτρα θορύβου λήψης), το κουμπί Squelch γύρισέ το όλο αριστερά, το CB/PA στη θέση CB (το PA είναι για χρήση με εξωτερικό μεγάφωνο ως "πλανόδιος μανάβης"), βάλε κεραία και "παίξε λίγο με το Volume. Ψάξε σε όλα τα κανάλια μήπως ακούσεις τίποτε (τουλάχιστον φύσημα) και να παρατηρείς και αν κινείται το S-meter. Αν δεν ακούς τίποτε στο μεγάφωνο, δοκίμασε εξωτερικό μεγάφωνο ή ακουστικό (πίσω έχει σχετικό βύσμα).
> 
> Οτι δεν άκουσες εσένα μπορεί να σημαίνει "πειραγμένο με extra κανάλια" τα οποία επιλέγονται με κάποιο από τα κουμπιά, λ.χ. BRT/DIM.
> 
> Αγγλικό manual: http://www.ftldist.com/media/manuals/29LTD.pdf


Μπα... τίποτα! Με τα ακουστικά, ακούγετε απλά ένας θόρυβος, όχι παράσιτα  Squelch όμως!
ακούγετε όπως όταν έχουμε μια πηγή ήχου στην αναμονή και το volume στο τέρμα!
επίσης το S-meter δεν κουνιέται καθόλου!!!!ούτε στην εκπομπή ούτε όταν αφήνω το πρες! τελείως νεκρό! 
ήρθε η ώρα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία απο μέσα??? :Smile: 

Δε βλέπω τίποτα περίεργο-μαυρισμένο κτλ...ούτε καμια ψυχρή κόλληση... 
μόνο οι πυκνωτές, δεν έχουν "σχισμές"... και δεν έχω δει κανέναν τέτοιο ποτέ φουσκωμένο!! 
Φουσκώνουν λογικά κι αυτοί αλλα μήπως δεν είναι ευδιάκριτο?? Αν και δε νομίζω να είναι θέμα πυκνωτών αυτό! 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το να φουσκώνουν/χαλάνε οι πυκνωτές είναι νέο φρούτο (λόγω τροφοδοτικών switching).
Εφόσον είδες στη γέφυρα ότι εκπέμπει, δεν τίθεται θέμα "PA mode". Ο πρώτος διακόπτης να είναι στη θέση S/RF όπου δείχνει το λαμβανόμενο σήμα και την ισχύ εκπομπής.

Σχέδιο θα βρεις στο: http://www.cbtricks.com/radios/cobra...x_st/index.htm

----------


## thomasdriver

Τσεκαρισε ττον μεταγωγικο διακοπτη στο press  του μικροφωνου,μπορει να μην κανει επαφη στη θεση ακροαση.
 Οταν αφηνεις το press γινεται μεταγωγη απο εκπομπη σε ληψη.αν δεν κανει επαφη,χανεις τον ηχο.

----------

